# ser un argent viu



## x03po

Algú sap què vol dir l'expressió "ser un argent viu"?


----------



## Agró

*Argent viu---->Argentviu*:
ARGENTVIU _m.: _cast. _azogue. _
|| *1. *Metall blanc i lluent com l'argent, més feixuc que el plom, i líquid a la temperatura ordinària. Carga d'argent viu, Leuda Coll. 1249. Cargua d'argent viu dos solidos, doc. any 1252 (Capmany Mem. ii, 20). Argent viu a aytal la conexensa que no sia en plomat, e si u uolls prouar prinne en la ma vn poch, e jaquex lo anar entre los dits e romandrà-y la capa del plom. Argent viu soflimat a aytal la conexensa que sia blanch e lis per les uoras del pa e sia bella malla, e deu se trenquar uolenters, Conex. spic 11 vo. Com el piu d'un tirabuquet o l'argent-viu d'un baròmetre, Pons Auca 287. 
|| *2. *Esser com un argentviu o esser un argentviu: esser molt deixondit i bellugadís. «No està mai quiet, aquest noi; pareix un argentviu». En Gilet,... fet aquell dia un argent viu, Genis Julita 143.
    Fon.: əɾʒembíw (pir-or., or.); aɾʒembíw (occ.); əɾʒeɱvíw (Valls, bal.); aɾʧembíw, aɾʧeɱvíw (val.).
    Etim.: del llatí medieval argentum vīvum, mat. sign.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Azogue = nombre antiguo del mercurio, elemento fundamental para extraer la plata del mineral (sumamente tóxico). Pero, Agró, ¿qué significa la expresión? ¿Ser un catalizador... que es la función del mercurio?

Saludos.


----------



## Agró

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Azogue = nombre antiguo del mercurio, elemento fundamental para extraer la plata del mineral (sumamente tóxico). Pero, Agró, ¿qué significa la expresión? ¿Ser un catalizador... que es la función del mercurio?
> 
> Saludos.


No. También se dice en castellano por esta parte. Cuando alguien (un niño, normalmente) _es un azogue_ quiere decir que es un niño muy nervioso, que no se puede estar quieto.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Agró said:


> No. También se dice en castellano por esta parte. Cuando alguien (un niño, normalmente) _es un azogue_ quiere decir que es un niño muy nervioso, que no se puede estar quieto.


 
¡Argh! Una disculpa, no leí tu primera respuesta completamente.

O sea, el niño que es _azogue_, es un _azote_, vaya.

Saludos.


----------



## Agró

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> ¡Argh! Una disculpa, no leí tu primera respuesta completamente.
> 
> O sea, el niño que es _azogue_, es un _azote_, vaya.
> 
> Saludos.



I tant! Un *malson *(no un mal _hijo_, pero sí una pesadilla).


----------



## alinapopi

Buenos días,

No hablo catalán, pero sabía que había muchas similitudes con mi idioma materno, el rumano. En este caso, la expresión rumana es:

_e ca argintul viu / e un argint viu_

Se aplica normalmente a los niños (aunque o sólo) que no pueden estarse quietos, que se mueven mucho y todo el tiempo...

Saludos.


----------



## ursu-lab

A l'italià també existeix: "avere l'argento vivo addosso". És molt probable que sigui una locució d'origen llatí.

En castellà també es fa servir "(ser) un culo de mal asiento".

El mercuri és un element molt esmunyedís, per això es diu "argent viu": s'assembla a l'argent però es belluga i s'escapa.


----------



## gica

I en romanès també. Exactament la mateixa expressió i amb el mateix significat que ja s'ha comentat. S'escriu i es pronúncia quasi igual que en català. Bé, veig que algú ja ho ha dit. No hi fa res. Confirmo l'expressió en romanès. Salutari, Alinapopi!


----------



## alinapopi

Salutari si tie, Gica!! ¿Y este nombre / apodo / nick? Es... muy romanès


----------

